# Any pics of 195/40/17 streched on 17 x 7.5 or 8?



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

Looking to buy a set of tires in 195/40/17 or 205/40/17. Any one have a good deal on Continental ContiSport 2? Tire Rack has them @ $110.00 ea. but Im looking for a better price.


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Any pics of 195/40/17 streched on 17 x 7.5 or 8? (UNO DUB)*

thats not bad cheapest is $103 I know of


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Any pics of 195/40/17 streched on 17 x 7.5 or 8? (greekspec2)*

where?


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Any pics of 195/40/17 streched on 17 x 7.5 or 8? (UNO DUB)*


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

195/40 on Continental sport 2 on a 17x7.5
















195/40 on Continental sport 2 on a 16x8








195/40 on Continental sport 2 on a 17x8.5
















195/40 on Continental sport 2 on a 16x9


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MitchNFitch)*

Thanks MitchNFitch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ype no problem man. Good luck, hope this helped you out.


----------

